# How to wetsand and buff for a show car finish - Live Broadcast



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to wetsand and buff for a show car finish - Live Broadcast*

This Thursday, Wes Collins, the owner of Pro Header Systems, (custom engine racing headers), is flying me and Autogeek's videographer Yancy to Lincoln, Nebraska.

Once there I'll be leading a team of guys to wetsand by hand and machine a brand new *"House of Kolor"* *JetBlack* paint job on a muscle car that was stored in a barn for over 17 years.

We're not announcing the year, make and model of this car until we arrive in Nebraska as there is a contest on AGO to win a free Flex polisher to whoever guesses the car correctly.

I've seen pictures of the car today after it was painted and it looks awesome!

I've already shipped out all tools we'll need to tackle this job and Yancy has shipped and is taking all the camera and video equipment he needs to both broadcast live while were sanding and buffing out this rare muscle car and we're also capturing how-to video to make this a DVD on how to wetsand, cut and buff a fresh paint job for a show car finish.

Here's the link to watch the live broadcast

**​
*Question: When we we be broadcasting live?*

*Answer: Friday December 7th and Saturday December 8th*

We arrive this Thursday, December 6th but we don't start taping-off the car for sanding until Friday morning. So starting Friday morning and all day Friday and then again all day Saturday we will be broadcasting live.

Yancy will be updating a thread on AutogeekOnline.net

Yancy and I will both be updating my facebook page and that's probably the best way to find out when he's getting ready to send out live feed from the shop.

If you've ever wanted to see a car fresh out of the paint booth wetsanded, cut and buffed, this should be a great opportunity to see how as it happens.

I think this is also the first time anything like this has been both broadcast live and recorded for a DVD or this topic.

_*Check it out...*_

:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

_More information..._

*Special VIP Guest of Honor*
I'll also have a special guest joining us to really make this project a one-of a kind Christmas present that will be treasured forever.
*Sponsors*
To help see this project through to success we have a number of sponsors we would like to thank for their contributions.

*3M*
Dennis Povio, the Senior Account Representative has offered to supply all the sanding products will need including 3M wet/dry sanding papers, backing pads and Trizact Sanding Discs.

*Flex North America*
Bob Eichelberg, the President of Flex Power Tools North America will be supplying Flex Rotary Buffers and Dual Action Polishers to do all the machine cutting and polishing.

*Menzerna USA*
Jeff Silvers, President of Menzerna USA will be providing all the compounds and polishes for compounding and polishing the paint to perfection. This will include the brand new Fast Gloss 400 Compound or FG 400.

*Lake Country Pad Manufacturers*
Eric Dunn, the Senior Account Manger for Lake Country Manufacturing will be providing all the wool and foam cutting pads needed for each of the compounding and polishing steps all the wa through the project.

*Autogeek.net*
Max McKee, the President and CEO of Autogeek.net and Palm Beach Motoring Group will be providing products from the Pinnacle Natural Brilliance Line for adding all the finishing touches inside and out to create a true, rolling work of art. Max has also waived the traveling and on-location appearance fees for Yancy and me.

*Grit Guard*
The wonderful family behind the Grit Guard company, Doug, Luan, Chris and Alli are sending a Grit Guard Universal Pad Wash and Detailing Cart.

One of the most important things I teach in all my classes is the importance of working clean and when it comes to doing the compounding and polishing steps to BLACK paint after a full wetsand process it's vitally important to clean your pads often, especially during the compounding step when using wool cutting pads with rotary buffers.​
:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

And here's the behind the scenes story...



Proheader said:


> "NOW ON WITH THE STORY:........
> 
> This car has been in a barn for 17 years. When the son left for college, it was backed in a corner and began to become a Bellagio for mice. There it sat year after year just settling dust on her back for years. So much dust that when we picked it up, we could not tell what color it was initially.
> 
> ...


:thumb:


----------

